# swt, patch



## Guest (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte einen Bugfix patch in meine swt (3.3) Version einspielen, kann nur nirgens einen Workaround finden.
Ich habe in Eclipse einen Patch Wizard endeckt, die swt sourcen in ein projekt importiert, aber da stimmen natürlich die pfade nicht mehr....???


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Hängt von der Patch Struktur ab. Meistens ist sie Workspace bezogen. Wenn dein Projekt also wie das original heißt, müsste es passen.
*verschieb*


----------



## Guest (12. Mrz 2008)

tuts aber nicht...
das is der header des Patch files:

### Eclipse Workspace Patch 1.0
#P org.eclipse.swt
Index: Eclipse SWT/win32/org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Spinner.java
===================================================================
RCS file: /cvsroot/eclipse/org.eclipse.swt/Eclipse SWT/win32/org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Spinner.java,v


dieses Verzeichniss habe ich auch so: SWT/win32/org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Spinner.java

aber er kann das nicht finden . Liegt das vli. an diesem RCS file?


----------

